# من سترشح لرئاسة مصر ؟؟؟



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

*بعد انسحاب الدكتور البرادعى للترشيح لرئاسة مصر .. تكون تلك الأسماء الأكثر ترشيحا للرئاسة 
1- عمرو موسى
2- أحمد شفيق
3- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح
4- هشام البسطويسي
5- حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل
6- محمد سليم العوا
7- حمدين صباحي

فمن هو أكثر تلك الأسماء يصلح من وجهة نظرك لرئاسة مصر فى الفترة القادمة

*


----------



## The light of JC (22 يناير 2012)

*يروحو فستين الف داهية المهم عندي الاقباط مع حبي وتقديري و مسيحيتي للجميع ..*

*ربنا يكون مع كل المسيحيين في كل العالم و الاقباط في مصر و في العراق و فلسطين وسوريا والاردن و كل المتنصرين العابرين الى نور المسيح و كل الاباء الكهنة و كل المبشرين واصحاب كلمة الحق .. *
*المسيح آتي .*

[Q-BIBLE]*مبارك شعبي مصر* [/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

هى المشكله مش مين اصلح ولا انا احب مين 

السؤال هو مين فى رأيك اللى كدة كدة كسبان 

والاجابه : مرشح الاخوان المسلمين رضينا أم أبينا 

دى تكمله الاتفاق أياه ..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

*بعد انسحاب الدكتور البرادعى للترشيح لرئاسة مصر .. تكون تلك الأسماء الأكثر ترشيحا للرئاسة 
1- عمرو موسى ( فاهم سياسة ) وهو الأقرب حالياً
2- أحمد شفيق ( رجل نزيهة فى الزمان الخطأ وسط شلة خطأ ) ظلمته الظروف والثورة ...والبلوفر الأزرق .. 
3- ربنا يستر البلد مش ناقصة أنفصام  ...
4- كان فين سيادة المستشار سنة 2005؟؟وما بعدها !!يصلح لو كنا فى حاجة الى فرعون جديد ..(!!)
5- ربنا يحفظنا من أمثاله 
6- منافق - كاذب - موتور - مزدوج الشخصية - يعانى من الأنفصام*
*7- اراجوز*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

*حمدين صباحي
او ابو الفتوح*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

*يارررااااااااااجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ده (بيست) من أيمن نور ...!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2012)

موسي
وربنا يستر


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

*هشام البسطويسى*​


----------



## rania79 (22 يناير 2012)

عمر موسى


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

*عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * 7- حمدين صباحي*



*لماذا لم تصوت ... الراجل رصيده صفر*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يارررااااااااااجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *ده (بيست) من أيمن نور ...!!!!*



*عن نفسى بجد
اختيارى ما بين اتنين
اما ابو الفتوح او صباحى
 حمدين له مواقف كتير كويسه وفكره كويس
وابو الفتوح الصاعد بسرعة الصاروخ هو اللى هيحل محل البرادعى
انما عمرو موسى والعوا منافقين وبيجرو ورا مصلحتهم
اما ابو اسماعيل مينفعنيش لانه رجل دين ومش لانى مسيحى مش عاوزه
البسطاويسى ملوش وجود على ارض الواقع ولا بسمع عنه
فى مجلة ميكى حتى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2012)

عمر موسى


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا لم تصوت ... الراجل رصيده صفر*



*بالعكس ومسيرى هفكركم
لو محدش تانى ظهر ع الساحه واترشح
الكنيسه هتدعم اما حمدين صباحى اما ابو الفتوح *
*ده لو نزلت لارضية الشارع القبطى
اما لو مشيت بدماغ سياسيه هتختار عمرو موسى وهيبقى نسخه
مكرره من مبارك*


----------



## staregypt (22 يناير 2012)

*ولا واحد من دول :smi411:
لان ولا واحد منهم قدر يكسب قلوب وعقول غالبية المصريين
سواء مسيحيين او مسلمينleasantr

لم يظهر بعد الرئيس القادم*:10_1_136[1]:


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بالعكس ومسيرى هفكركم
> لو محدش تانى ظهر ع الساحه واترشح
> الكنيسه هتدعم اما حمدين صباحى اما ابو الفتوح *
> *ده لو نزلت لارضية الشارع القبطى
> ...



*ابو الفتوح رغم أنه أخوانى سابق إلا أنه محترم وبيتكلم بموضوعية
لماذا لم تعطى صوتك حتى الآن؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2012)

لا احد يصلح

ولكني اراي ان النتيجه محسومه من الان لصالح .....


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> *ولا واحد من دول :smi411:
> لان ولا واحد منهم قدر يكسب قلوب وعقول غالبية المصريين
> سواء مسيحيين او مسلمينleasantr
> 
> لم يظهر بعد الرئيس القادم*:10_1_136[1]:



*لكن دول الموجودين على الساحة حتى الآن ....*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يناير 2012)

*عذرا لم أجد صوتى ياخذة أحد من هولاء ربما ياتى الشخص المناسب فيكون صوتى لة فى القريب وأن لم ياتى ساحتفظ بة مع نفسى لان عالم ان السيد المسيح لم يوعدنا بعيشة هائنة *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اما لو مشيت بدماغ سياسيه هتختار عمرو موسى وهيبقى نسخه*
> *مكرره من مبارك*


*استاذ يامينا .. استاذ .. فعلا اللى هيختار عمرو موسى .. كانه نسخه مطورة من الغير مبارك .. لا صناعة و لا زراعه .. البق الحلو و فقط .. مش فالح الا فكده !*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *استاذ يامينا .. استاذ .. فعلا اللى هيختار عمرو موسى .. كانه نسخه مطورة من الغير مبارك .. لا صناعة و لا زراعه .. البق الحلو و فقط .. مش فالح الا فكده !*​


مع انى لست اومع  عمرو موسى
بس عمرو موسى كان انجح وزير خارجية شهدتة مصر
مما اضطر مبارك عندما  وصلت الية بعض التلميحات الى ان عمرو موسى  هو من يحدد سياسة مصر الخارجية وليست الرئاسة  الى اقصائة  الى رئاسة جامعة الدول العربية العقيمة


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابو الفتوح رغم أنه أخوانى سابق إلا أنه محترم وبيتكلم بموضوعية
> لماذا لم تعطى صوتك حتى الآن؟؟*


*عشان اكون صريح قرار انى ارشح مين لحد دلوقتى 
هيكون ما بين الاتنين دول
عموماً صوتى هيروح لذو الاغلبيه من الفكر الليبرالى الحر
واللى بيؤمن بالافكار الحره دى اما حمدين اما ابو الفتوح
والمفروض اصوتنا تروح لمرشح واحد عشان نقدر نعمل ثُقل تصويتى قدام تيار الاسلام السياسى
انا خايف بس من حاجه للاسف مقدرش أتكلم فيها ع العام
قريب هنزل موضوع فى المباركين حتى يكون ناس اترقت ليهم فكر سياسى حلو وتبقى مناقشه مفيده *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *البسطاويسى ملوش وجود على ارض الواقع ولا بسمع عنه*
> *فى مجلة ميكى حتى *


*بس انا سمعت عنه فى ميكى و تان تان كمان*
*ولعلمك هايطلع التالت مكرر .. والاول هو الشيخ حازم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل و بعديه بفارق بسيط .. ابو الفتوح وحمدين فى التالت*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بس انا سمعت عنه فى ميكى و تان تان كمان*
> *ولعلمك هايطلع التالت مكرر .. والاول هو الشيخ حازم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل و بعديه بفارق بسيط .. ابو الفتوح وحمدين فى التالت*​



*ابو اسماعيل الأول ؟؟؟؟ دى تبقى كارثة ...
الأخوان لن يدعمونه ... وكثير من السلفيين ايضاً*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مع انى لست اومع عمرو موسى
> بس عمرو موسى كان انجح وزير خارجية شهدتة مصر
> مما اضطر مبارك عندما وصلت الية بعض التلميحات الى ان عمرو موسى هو من يحدد سياسة مصر الخارجية وليست الرئاسة الى اقصائة الى رئاسة جامعة الدول العربية العقيمة


*طيب انا مغلطش .. يعنى بوق*
*ولعلمك هو اتشهر من ايام المناظرة مع الوزير الاسرائيلى .. مش فاكر اسمه .. هو دا اللى شهره*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بس انا سمعت عنه فى ميكى و تان تان كمان*
> 
> *ولعلمك هايطلع التالت مكرر .. والاول هو الشيخ حازم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل و بعديه بفارق بسيط .. ابو الفتوح وحمدين فى التالت*​


*فال الله ولافالك ياشيخ ...*
*ده الراجل هيخربها ...اللى عايز يجرى ورا السايح اللى لابس مايوة ... *
*أبشر أبشر ...أحنا عايزين فرعون ان شا الله م المتحف المصرى حتى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب انا مغلطش .. يعنى بوق*
> 
> *ولعلمك هو اتشهر من ايام المناظرة مع الوزير الاسرائيلى .. مش فاكر اسمه .. هو دا اللى شهره*​


*محتاجين واحد فاهم سياسة خارجية كويس فى المرحلة القادمة دى ..*
*وبعدها ياسيدى أبقوا شيلوه من الميدان ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ابو اسماعيل الأول ؟؟؟؟ دى تبقى كارثة ...*
> *الأخوان لن يدعمونه ... وكثير من السلفيين ايضاً*


*زى كارثة الحريه و العداله !! .. اللى ناس كانت فاكرة ان كل مصر ليبراليه .. فعلا مصر تركيبه خاصة جدا !! هاتشوف و مش هاتخرج عن الاتنين اللى قلتلك عليهم*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> مع انى لست اومع  عمرو موسى
> بس عمرو موسى كان انجح وزير خارجية شهدتة مصر
> مما اضطر مبارك عندما  وصلت الية بعض التلميحات الى ان عمرو موسى  هو من يحدد سياسة مصر الخارجية وليست الرئاسة  الى اقصائة  الى رئاسة جامعة الدول العربية العقيمة



*عمرو موسى تصريحاته ضد اسرائيل اللى خليت له شعبيه
فى الشارع المصرى ولا كان انجح وزير خارجيه ولا حاجه !*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *زى كارثة الحريه و العداله !! .. اللى ناس كانت فاكرة ان كل مصر ليبراليه .. فعلا مصر تركيبه خاصة جدا !! هاتشوف و مش هاتخرج عن الاتنين اللى قلتلك عليهم*​



*الحرية والعدالة ليبراليين ... لكن بذقون ... وبكره افكرك*


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طيب انا مغلطش .. يعنى بوق*
> *ولعلمك هو اتشهر من ايام المناظرة مع الوزير الاسرائيلى .. مش فاكر اسمه .. هو دا اللى شهره*​


مين قالك انك غلطت ياسر  
دايما فاهمنى غلط كدة ههههههههه
وظيفتة بحكم كونة وزير خارجية تحتم ان تكون اللباقة فى الكلام من اهم مكونات الوظيفة
يعنى كونة بق نجاح مش فشل فى وظيفتة
اما كونة يكون رئيس جمهورية بق بس مش ينفع
لازم يكون بق وفعل


----------



## staregypt (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لكن دول الموجودين على الساحة حتى الآن ....*



عارفة بس ما حدش منهم يستاهل ............من الاخر
لكن سياسيا عمرو موسى خبرة
والاخوان لهم قوة وقدرة
بس خلاص


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

> *والاول هو الشيخ حازم من ولاد ابو اسماعيل *


عارف لو نجح الراجل دة هاتبقى مصر مسخرة وسط دول العالم الغربى والاسلامى على حد سواء
لا يفقة  شىء فى الحياة سوى انة بيرص قواعد حياتية ومعاملات من خلال معلوماتة الدينية فقط
دى لية اراء تعبر عن مستوى التخلف الفكرى والحضارى اللى عايش بية
الكارثة انة مقتنع ان تفكيرة حضارى ويواكب الحياة والعصر ههههه


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *زى كارثة الحريه و العداله !! .. اللى ناس كانت فاكرة ان كل مصر ليبراليه .. فعلا مصر تركيبه خاصة جدا !! هاتشوف و مش هاتخرج عن الاتنين اللى قلتلك عليهم*​


لا فوز الاخوان كان متوقع
فى مجتمع لا يعرف من السياسة شىء
الاخوان خبرة سياسية  كانت محجمة
وعلى فكرة مجلس الشعب القادم دة بكل تيارتة هيحاول انة  يعمل اقصى المستطاع لارضاء الشعب حتى لو كان ضد رغبتة  ههههههه
عشان يقول شوفوا الفرق بينا وبين النظام السابق


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحرية والعدالة ليبراليين ... لكن بذقون ... وبكره افكرك*


*انا شايفك صدقت و بتقول الحرية و العدالة*
*.. اسمهم الاخوان المسلمين !!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *انا شايفك صدقت و بتقول الحرية و العدالة*
> *.. اسمهم الاخوان المسلمين !!!*​



*لا فرق بين الأثنين ... والكل عارف ...*


----------



## حسين دوكي (22 يناير 2012)

*مع الدكتور عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح رغم حبي الشديد لحمدين صباحي لكن عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح اري انه احسن لان هذا الرجل اسمع له دائما فكره حر مش المسيحي من الاخر محجور عليه راجل فكره حر و اري انه سينهض بالبلاد و سيوفق بين الاساسين و رجل يعلم السياسة جيداً اما الصراحة عمرو موسي (بدون زعل) وجهة اخر لمبارك يعني وجهين لعملة واحدة اما احمد شفيق بكره ههههههه.*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا فرق بين الأثنين ... والكل عارف ...*


*يظهر ان برامج التوك شو اثرت عليك *
*انت قريت تاريخ الاخوان !!! *​


----------



## Abd elmassih (22 يناير 2012)

ارشح عمرو موسى احسن الوحشين بس الرئيس القادم هو ابو الفتوح ..شكرا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

*ياريت جميع المشاركين يعلموا علم اليقين*
*ان انفصال ابو الفتوح عن الاخوان هو خطه*
*مدروسة جيدا من الاخوان وليس كما يزعموا*
*انهم تخلوا عنه .. دى مناورة سياسية لا اكثر !!!!!*​


----------



## bob (22 يناير 2012)

*انا حرشح احمد شفيق
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياريت جميع المشاركين يعلموا علم اليقين*​
> *ان انفصال ابو الفتوح عن الاخوان هو خطه*
> *مدروسة جيدا من الاخوان وليس كما يزعموا*
> 
> *انهم تخلوا عنه .. دى مناورة سياسية لا اكثر !!!!!*​


*من شابه "صحابته" فما ظلم ...*
*عايزين "كفتة وطرب" يا أنهار ...*
*ده أحنا هناكل "طرب" ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياريت جميع المشاركين يعلموا علم اليقين*
> *ان انفصال ابو الفتوح عن الاخوان هو خطه*
> *مدروسة جيدا من الاخوان وليس كما يزعموا*
> *انهم تخلوا عنه .. دى مناورة سياسية لا اكثر !!!!!*​



*مش متفق معاك يا ياسر
عموما كل حاجه هتبان اكتر 
لان المنوارات السياسيه مش هتكون واضحه للعيان اؤى كده !
دعم الاخوان لأحد المرشحين فى الفتره االجايه 
هيثبت ان ابو الفتوح أنشق عن الاخوان او العكس*


----------



## red333 (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد انسحاب الدكتور البرادعى للترشيح لرئاسة مصر .. تكون تلك الأسماء الأكثر ترشيحا للرئاسة *
> *1- عمرو موسى  من كهنة مبارك*
> *2- أحمد شفيق ملوث*
> *3- عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح  مناسب ولكنه لن يجد التوافق*
> ...


 







منصور حسن -- ربما يكون الرئيس القادم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> منصور حسن -- ربما يكون الرئيس القادم


*مش هو دا بتاع هايبر ماركت خير زمان*
*ولا واحد تانى *​


----------



## red333 (22 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مش هو دا بتاع هايبر ماركت خير زمان*
> 
> *ولا واحد تانى *​


 


ال اعرفه  انه كان اكتر واحد مبارك بيكرهه  لانه كان هيبقى نائب السادات بدلا منه  لولا حادث المنصة
وهو رئيس المجلس الاستشارى


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2012)

done ....


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

*عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح عندما كان رئيس اتحاد طلبة جامعة القاهرة*
[YOUTUBE]0Q4OmqQpwJo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

red333 قال:


> ال اعرفه انه كان اكتر واحد مبارك بيكرهه لانه كان هيبقى نائب السادات بدلا منه لولا حادث المنصة
> وهو رئيس المجلس الاستشارى


*عموما .. هو فعلا شخصية ناجحه جدا*
*ولى احد الاصدقاء يعمل فى شركاته*
*وبرضوا بيمدح فيه قوى .. المهم يرشح نفسه*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عبد المنعم ابو الفتوح عندما كان رئيس اتحاد طلبة جامعة القاهرة*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]0Q4OmqQpwJo[/YOUTUBE]​


*اعتذار لصوت صارخ .. وهو الاكبر منى سنا*
*ومقاما .. بالرغم من انى لم اخطئ ابدا فى حقه .. و الله يرحمك ياسادات .. لما قاله اقف اقف عندك *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*هل لخبرة عمرو موسى في السياسة اي تأثير في حال تم أختياره رئيسا لمصر ؟؟؟ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هل لخبرة عمرو موسى في السياسة اي تأثير في حال تم أختياره رئيسا لمصر ؟؟؟ *



*مصر ليست بحاجة الآن لخبرة دبلوماسية .... بل بحاجة لخبرة اقتصادية نظيفة *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 يناير 2012)

*



مصر ليست بحاجة الآن لخبرة دبلوماسية .... بل بحاجة لخبرة اقتصادية نظيفة


أنقر للتوسيع...


هل يفتقر عمرو موسى لهذة الخبرة ؟؟ *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 يناير 2012)

حمدين صباحى


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2012)

انا بقولك ابو الفتوح احسن الوحشين 

احسن من غيره  بجد

ربنا يستر بقى 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> هل يفتقر عمرو موسى لهذة الخبرة ؟؟ *



*نعم ولم يمارسها ... عمر موسى اكتسب شهرته من مهاجمة كامب ديفيد واللعب على الوتر الفلسطينى والانتماء العربى لمصر .... واحنا مش هانفوق إلا لما ننضف من انتمائنا العربى الكاذب ومن اسلمة أداريات الدوله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

*مع كامل احترامى لكل الاسماء المطروحه ولكل ارائكم الواعيه المستنيره
 أنا عن نفسى لا اجد بينهم من يستحق أن يكون رئيساً لدوله بحجم ومكانة مصر
وان اقتصر الامر ف النهايه ع هؤلاء فقط فلن اشارك بكل اسف ف الانتخابات فالكل عندى سواسيه*


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع كامل احترامى لكل الاسماء المطروحه ولكل ارائكم الواعيه المستنيره
> أنا عن نفسى لا اجد بينهم من يستحق أن يكون رئيساً لدوله بحجم ومكانة مصر
> وان اقتصر الامر ف النهايه ع هؤلاء فقط فلن اشارك بكل اسف ف الانتخابات فالكل عندى سواسيه*


اتفق معك دونا
بس لازم نشارك برضة
يعنى لو وصوتك هايفرق مثلا فى ترجيح كفة  مرشح ضد  المتخلف حازم ابو اسماعيل مش هاتشاركى برضة ؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

staregypt قال:


> *ولا واحد من دول :smi411:
> لان ولا واحد منهم قدر يكسب قلوب وعقول غالبية المصريين
> سواء مسيحيين او مسلمينleasantr
> 
> لم يظهر بعد الرئيس القادم*:10_1_136[1]:





grges monir قال:


> اتفق معك دونا
> بس لازم نشارك برضة
> يعنى لو وصوتك هايفرق مثلا فى ترجيح كفة  مرشح ضد  المتخلف حازم ابو اسماعيل مش هاتشاركى برضة ؟؟



*ما هو الموضوع مش حكاية تصويت وخلاص 
يعنى مش هنجح واحد وانا مش مقتنعه بيه اساسا لمجرد انه ضد افكار ابو اسماعيل  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اتفق معك دونا
> بس لازم نشارك برضة
> يعنى لو وصوتك هايفرق مثلا فى ترجيح كفة  مرشح ضد  المتخلف حازم ابو اسماعيل مش هاتشاركى برضة ؟؟



*وده موقفى ايضا ... لو عدم المشاركة هو الحل ... لكنا امتنعنا جميعا ... لكن علينا مسانده أكثر المرشحين معقولية*


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

هو ليه الناس فاكره ان الاختيار على مزاجهم او حسب اراادتهم

او اللى ليه شعبيه الكتر هاينجح !!

نسيتوا الانتخابات الجميله ولا ايه ؟؟؟

نفس السيناريو هيتعاد 

افتكر مقوله لعلاء الاسوانى : مش فاكرها بالنص بس مضمونها بيقول

انه متاكد من تكمله التمثيليه وان الرئيس القدام متحدد الشخصيه والطول واللون  
​


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ما هو الموضوع مش حكاية تصويت وخلاص
> يعنى مش هنجح واحد وانا مش مقتنعه بيه اساسا لمجرد انه ضد افكار ابو اسماعيل  *


منا قلت انا معاكى بس
يعنى ترضى ان حازم يكون رئيس جمهورية لمجرد انك مش مقتنعة بالباقيين؟؟
هاديكى مثال
ابو الفتوح مثلا ولا حازم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مع كامل احترامى لكل الاسماء المطروحه ولكل ارائكم الواعيه المستنيره*
> *أنا عن نفسى لا اجد بينهم من يستحق أن يكون رئيساً لدوله بحجم ومكانة مصر*
> *وان اقتصر الامر ف النهايه ع هؤلاء فقط فلن اشارك بكل اسف ف الانتخابات فالكل عندى سواسيه*


*أنتظرى قريباً ....حملة أنتخاب فرعون ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> منا قلت انا معاكى بس
> يعنى ترضى ان حازم يكون رئيس جمهورية لمجرد انك مش مقتنعة بالباقيين؟؟
> هاديكى مثال
> ابو الفتوح مثلا ولا حازم



*ولا هذا ولا ذاك 
ريح نفسك مش رايحه انتخب حد هههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنتظرى قريباً ....حملة أنتخاب فرعون ...*



*منتظرااااه *


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا هذا ولا ذاك
> ريح نفسك مش رايحه انتخب حد هههههه*


ههههههه لا مش منطق دة بقى دونا
ازاى يكون تفكيرك كدة وانتى فى مركز ادراى مرموق فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى
شكلنا هنقوم بثورة تغيير
هههه مش على الاشخاص على الافكار عشان مش تفهمى  غلط ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وده موقفى ايضا ... لو عدم المشاركة هو الحل ... لكنا امتنعنا جميعا ... لكن علينا مسانده أكثر المرشحين معقولية*



*اللى استنكروا قبولنا لمبارك بمبدأ انه احسن الوحشين بيطالبونا دلوقتى بالاختيار بنفس المبدأ يا استاذى
احنا دلوقتى بنتكلم عن رئيس لدوله كبيره بتمر بوقت حرج جداااا
لازم يكون عنده مواصفات معينه صعبه اوووى تكون موجوده عند شخص واحد
عاوزينه تفصيل يعنى مش جاهز
احساسى بيقولى انه حاليا ف المطبخ بيتم تجهيزه وهنتعرف عليه ف الوقت المناسب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههه لا مش منطق دة بقى دونا
> ازاى يكون تفكيرك كدة وانتى فى مركز ادراى مرموق فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى
> شكلنا هنقوم بثورة تغيير
> هههه مش على الاشخاص على الافكار عشان مش تفهمى  غلط ههههههه



*صدقنى ده هو المنطق بعينه
لو كل واحد اختار وصوت لاسم قعد وفكر ف اختياره هيلاقى نفسه مش مقتنع بدرجة 100% 
بس اهو احسن الوحشين
اهو ع الاقل معتدل و ليبرالى المنهج
اهو احسن من حازم وخلاص
اهو خبره شويه عن غيره
وووووووووووو
يبقى منطق اللاختيار بالنسبه لى افضل *


----------



## grges monir (22 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صدقنى ده هو المنطق بعينه
> لو كل واحد اختار وصوت لاسم قعد وفكر ف اختياره هيلاقى نفسه مش مقتنع بدرجة 100%
> بس اهو احسن الوحشين
> اهو ع الاقل معتدل و ليبرالى المنهج
> ...


زيى مقال صوت صارخ لوكان الحل هو عدم الاختيار فدة كان هيكون القرار
بس دلوقت احنا مش قدامنا غير دول
يمكن يطلع حد جديد فى الزيطة فى الفترة الجاية
اهم شخص انسحب لانة عارف ان اللى جاى مش هيعرف يعمل حاجة وسط الفوضى الموجودة
بس سؤال  خبيث
مش عاجبك احمد شفيق ولااية ؟؟ هههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> زيى مقال صوت صارخ لوكان الحل هو عدم الاختيار فدة كان هيكون القرار
> بس دلوقت احنا مش قدامنا غير دول
> يمكن يطلع حد جديد فى الزيطة فى الفترة الجاية
> اهم شخص انسحب لانة عارف ان اللى جاى مش هيعرف يعمل حاجة وسط الفوضى الموجودة
> ...



*حلوووو اووى بس دلوقت احنا مش قدامنا غير دول دى
الجوده بالموجوده يعنى :cry2:
مش متفقه معاااك انا ف حكاية ان البرادعى كان اهم شخص 
واحمد شفيق شخص مش وحش وكان ناجح ف مكانه جدااا
لكن مالهوش الشعبيه اللازمه لنجاحه وفرصته ضعيفه جدااا ف الفوز 
من الاخر مش رجل المرحله*


----------



## oesi no (22 يناير 2012)

ولا واحد من دول هيبقى رئيس مصر


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو ليه الناس فاكره ان الاختيار على مزاجهم او حسب اراادتهم
> 
> او اللى ليه شعبيه الكتر هاينجح !!
> 
> ...



معاك حق يا ميلو 
الرئيس موجود بالفعل leasantr
كل الحكايه انهم منتظرين يعملوا السيناريو المعتاد وكالعاده



ولعبه الانتخابات الحمضانه ( النزيهه الشريفه )
:spor2:
والنتيجه معروفه طبعا لصالح مين

يعني من الاخر الامر محسوم :hlp:

وقال ايه يقولوا انه اختيار الشعب والاغلبيه :999:


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2012)

هما كلهم بلاليص 
بس انا شايف ان احسنهم احمد شفيق 
احسن الوحشين يعني
ومن الاخر ... الرئيس موجود ويمكن يكون بيمارس مهام سلطته حاليا بأمر من الجيش !!!


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2012)

الوحيد اللى مخدش ولا صوت هنا

فى استفتاء عملته صفحه كلنا خالد سعيد

ابو اسماعيل بياخد اعلى الاصوات !!!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/questions/333705820012622/?qa_ref=pt​


----------

